# Revival of the martialtalk boxing tournament: Mike Tyson Vs. Buster Douglas



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

So with life getting in the way, I almost entirely forgot about this, remembered as I was looking through some old forums. For those who are new to the forum, it was an boxing "tournament" to figure out who MT thinks is the best boxer. The original thread(s) explaining it in more detail can be found here:

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament _*and*_ Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

The current bracket is located here:  Martialtalk Boxing Tournament -  Challonge

And here is the new poll. It's between Mike Tyson and Buster Douglas.

Have your say: Mike Tyson vs. Buster Douglas


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Very unfortunate match up for Mike Tyson...


----------



## Steve (Apr 30, 2017)

Buster is my boy.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 3, 2017)

Tyson won 5-4 

I'll post the next one tomorrow.


----------



## Steve (May 3, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Tyson won 5-4
> 
> I'll post the next one tomorrow.


Errrrrr.....


----------



## Tames D (May 4, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Tyson won 5-4
> 
> I'll post the next one tomorrow.


Are you keeping track of our wins and losses? I'm pretty sure I'm kicking some serious butt  
Probably undefeated, with Steve a very very very distant 2nd


----------



## Buka (May 4, 2017)

Too bad they never fought.


----------



## wingerjim (May 4, 2017)

No contest, MT was one of the most, if not the most devastating boxers in history. Unfortunately for him he took Douglas for granted....kind of the quin essential Rocky story. The same thing happens to almost every great boxer, Foreman Vs Ali, Lewis Vs McCall, and many others.


----------



## Steve (May 4, 2017)

wingerjim said:


> No contest, MT was one of the most, if not the most devastating boxers in history. Unfortunately for him he took Douglas for granted....kind of the quin essential Rocky story. The same thing happens to almost every great boxer, Foreman Vs Ali, Lewis Vs McCall, and many others.


This loss ruined Tyson.  He was never the same afterward.


----------



## Buka (May 4, 2017)

It was the beginning of the end for Tyson, yes. The façade of invincibility cracked. The water started to slowly seep in. And then everyone heard that unmistakable sound of a FLUSH.


----------

